# Four JP Moreland courses for free



## RamistThomist (Apr 4, 2017)

Some kind and magnificent soul put four of Dr Moreland's courses online for free.
https://archive.org/details/MorelandPhilosophyOfMind

Reactions: Like 2


----------

